# Runny Nose



## Franceso Torti (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My baby sulcata has some running nose only from the left nostril.

Is there anyway to clear it up without going to the vet? I am living in a part of the world where keeping Sulcata is not really..eerrr...legal 

He is otherwise eating very well and popping well etc. 

I tried dripping saline solutions etc.

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## omijh (Aug 4, 2012)

Franceso Torti said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My baby sulcata has some running nose only from the left nostril.
> 
> ...


my  also had a running nose problem but it stopped after i kept her for 15 minutes in intense sun for 3 days.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 4, 2012)

A warmer habitat can help out.


----------



## Franceso Torti (Aug 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> A warmer habitat can help out.



But I am staying on the equator! And I have it out in the sun the whole day and bring it in only when it's about to rain.

Weird!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2012)

A runny nose or bubbles from the nose don't necessarily mean the tortoise is sick. If you see no other symptoms, if the tortoise has a good appetite, bright, shiny eyes, is active and moving around well, then I wouldn't worry about it. If it were a respiratory infection the fluid would come from both nostrils.


----------



## Franceso Torti (Aug 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> A runny nose or bubbles from the nose don't necessarily mean the tortoise is sick. If you see no other symptoms, if the tortoise has a good appetite, bright, shiny eyes, is active and moving around well, then I wouldn't worry about it. If it were a respiratory infection the fluid would come from both nostrils.



Yes it's very active. Eating very well, etc. But if it's not sick, how come it has runny nose all the time?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 4, 2012)

To find out if it's a respiratory infection, what I do is pick the tortoise up, gently tap his nose with your finger and listen to its air as it inhales and exhales. If you hear wheezing or raspy sounds as it breathes (and/or open mouth breathing) not good. If the air and lungs sound clear then its not anything to worry about. But I would keep a close eye on him and pay close attention to his eating habits and his amount of activity and energy and for any "open mouth breathing". Soakings are also a good thing to do and proper heat.


----------

